# Knitting EZ Surprise Jacket on the Bond/USM/ISM



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

On the Internet there is a pattern for knitting the Surprise Jacket on "bulky" machines. I've used a Bond for over 10 years and consider it a "bulky" machine. Has anyone one on Knitting Paradise made this jacket on the Bond? I'm only about 20 words into the pattern and I'm stopped. Help would be appreciated.

You ladies have helped me out on my sponge bar on the Singer LK 100 problems, now I'm hoping for the same results on this thorny problem. Thanks in advance.
Jwanne


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

There are groups on Facebook for Ultimate Sweater Machine and Bond knitters that can give you a lot of help. I have seen surprise jacket there.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Are you doing this one? http://www.junebugsplace.com/surprise.htm

If so I guess you've stopped at "_Begin miter. Set machine for partial knit. Place all ndls from 5 R to 21 L into hold. K1R.* Place ndl nearest carriage to hold, K2R. COL* Repeat (see Note #1) from * to * until only one ndl remains in work._"

The instructions say bring 1 needle out of work and knit 2 rows until only one needle remains. (needles out of work do not knit)

When you begin the mitre, your COL, knit 1 row, then COR, the needles your bring out of work are on the carriage side -

If this is not the pattern, let us know what pattern and the bit you are stuck on.

Best wishes
Val


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

The Bond people say their machine is a mid gauge machine. Although key plate 1 is supposed to manage fingering yarn, it's too loose for my taste. Truly bulky yarns, those needing a size 10 1/2 hand knitting needle, may be too much. It is best suited for sport and worsted yarns, those with yarn symbols of a 3 or 4. Sometimes we can fudge, other times not.

Good luck!


----------



## cauldronfire (Mar 21, 2011)

oKAY, KEYPLATE 4 BulkY
KEYPLATE 3 WOR5STED
KEYPLATE 2 DK
KEYPLATE 1 FINGERING


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

cauldronfire said:


> oKAY, KEYPLATE 4 BulkY
> KEYPLATE 3 WOR5STED
> KEYPLATE 2 DK
> KEYPLATE 1 FINGERING


Here in the U.S., "DK" is also known as sport weight, the label usually has a yarn symbol of 3 on it. Bulky yarns should be tested with key plate 4, if possible, before starting the project on a Bond machine. I have successfully used yarns that suggested hand needles of size 9 with key plate 4, but I seriously doubt that a yarn recommended for U.S. size 10 1/2 needles or larger would work with it. Dropped stitches, skipped stitches and split yarn could result. Sometimes, a yarn can be knit on every other needle, but you would have to be able to feed it through the needles without splitting the strand of yarn.


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

That is exactly where I'm stopped on the jacket. it seems to me that the carriage is on the wrong side. Has something been left out of this pattern.
Jwanne


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

jwanne said:


> That is exactly where I'm stopped on the jacket. it seems to me that the carriage is on the wrong side. Has something been left out of this pattern.
> Jwanne


That was a spot of luck that I found the right pattern; there are a few out there! I don't have any psychic powers; it was just a lucky guess!

I've gone through the pattern and figured out where the carriage is at the end of every row ...

Start with COL cast on (end with COR)
knit 10 rows (end with COR)
e-wrap cast on 6 sts
knit 22 rows - (end with COR)
Place 5R-21L into hold, *Knit 1 row* (COL)
Put needle nearest to carriage in work, Knit 2 rows (COL)
Repeat until all needles are in work ....

If I had to guess, I would say that you are missing out the Knit 1 row.

Let me know how you get on.

Val


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

Val,
Where it says "K 1 Row" Does that mean the 4 st at the right side that were not in hold? When I stop there, the carriage is over the ndls that are in hold. Or not? I'm just standing here on 1 foot and don't know what to do next.
Jwanne


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I've don the suprise jacket, (this is a Elizabeth Zimmerman pattern) where you are starting the mitre you are short rowing. If you are familiar the the short row technique, you shouldn't have a problem. I'll have to look up my machine knit pattern. I did a computer program a long time ago for this pattern.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Hang on there, I will try it on my machine. I am trying to visualize it. I'll get back to you.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

ValT said:



> Hang on there, I will try it on my machine. I am trying to visualize it. I'll get back to you.


Here it is after doing the 22 rows and putting the 21L and 5 R needles into hold. Carriage is on the right, so no problem with trailing yarn.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

jwanne said:


> Val,
> Where it says "K 1 Row" Does that mean the 4 st at the right side that were not in hold? When I stop there, the carriage is over the ndls that are in hold. Or not? I'm just standing here on 1 foot and don't know what to do next.
> Jwanne


The yarn does go over the needles in hold (the carriage is on the left at this point). The bring the next needle nearest the carriage out of work and knit 2 rows. This is a way of wrapping the needle.

When you are down to the last needle, knit 1 row and the carriage ends up on the right.

Then start bringing each needle into work.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

well i think i will try this on my bulky 260.
i havent got a clue about short rowing ,so maybe i can just yell out :thumbup:


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

Vail,
After the 1 row that took you to the right side of your stitches, do you only knit the 4 stitches that are still in hold and stop when you get past the first st in hold? Or do you go all the way across the sts that are in hold and leave that long length of yarn. I'm still stuck there.
Jwanne


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

jwanne said:


> Vail,
> After the 1 row that took you to the right side of your stitches, do you only knit the 4 stitches that are still in hold and stop when you get past the first st in hold? Or do you go all the way across the sts that are in hold and leave that long length of yarn. I'm still stuck there.
> Jwanne


Hi there,
I never had 4 sts in hold, what row number are you on - the sample I did on my machine this morning is still hanging on the machine. I'd finished doing the 22 rows and had 1 needle left in work ready to start putting the needles back into work one by one.
Val


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

Vail,
After the 1 row that took you to the right side of your stitches, do you only knit the 4 stitches that are still in hold and stop when you get past the first st in hold? Or do you go all the way across the sts that are in hold and leave that long length of yarn. I'm still stuck there.
Jwanne


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's the start of the pattern row by row ( Which row do you have the 4 sts?)

Row No.CO 21L, 15R	COR 
1	Knit 
2	Knit	COR 
3	Knit 
4	Knit	COR 
5	Knit 
6	Knit	COR 
7	Knit 
8	Knit	COR 
9	Knit 
10	Knit	ewrap 6 sts	COR 
11	Knit 
12	Knit 
13	Knit 
14	Knit 
15	Knit 
16	Knit 
17	Knit 
18	Knit 
19	Knit 
20	Knit 
21	Knit 
22	Knit 
23	Knit 
24	Knit 
25	Knit 
26	Knit 
27	Knit 
28	Knit 
29	Knit 
30	Knit 
31	Knit 
32	Knit	COR 
33	hold 5R 21L knit COL 
34	place needle nearest to carriage in hold knit	
35 knit	COL
36	place next needle nearest to carriage in hold knit	
37 knit	COL
38	etc, 
39 
40 
41 
42 
43


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

Vail,
Patterns says "place all ndls from 5 R to 21 L into hold. " 

You had 21 L of 0 and 15 R of 0, then you Ewrap 6 on the right side. That gave you 21 sts on each side.

Then pattern says "Place all ndls from 5 r to 21 L into hold." Doesn't that leave you with 4 needles not on hold on the right side?
Jwanne


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

After you've done the 10 rows, ewrap 6 sts, your carriage will be on the right.

Knit 22 rows, your carriage is still on the right.

Place 5R ro 21L into hold.

Knit 1 row - carriage is now on the left.

Is that the tricky bit?


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

When you put your needles into hold 5R and 21L your carriage is on the right. You've got 16 live stitches on the carriage side.

The knit one row which will take the carriage to the left. The yarn will go over the needles here.

Put the needle closest to the carriage out of work which should be 6R?

Knit two rows

Put next needle 7R out of work and knit 2 rows


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

Vail,
I just printed out everything you said. I'm going to go look at my machine and try to find out where I went wrong. Thanks.
Jwanne


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh, Val. Oh, Val. Oh, Val. This is what happens if you count the needles from the outside in rather than from the center out.

So, I realized what I was doing wrong and I made the miter. Then, I walked away from that [email protected]#%^ machine! LOL. Maybe tomorrow I'll go back and see what I can do.

I thank you for your patience and your help.
Jwanne


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

jwanne said:


> Oh, Val. Oh, Val. Oh, Val. This is what happens if you count the needles from the outside in rather than from the center out.
> 
> So, I realized what I was doing wrong and I made the miter. Then, I walked away from that [email protected]#%^ machine! LOL. Maybe tomorrow I'll go back and see what I can do.
> 
> ...


I am so glad; I bet you slept well. It must have been very frustrating for you.

I guess your machine doesn't have the printed number scale that sits under the needles.

The penny must have dropped when I was talking about 6R and 7R when your carriage was on the left.

Great stuff; I am so pleased that we got there in end.

Best wishes
Val


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Jwanne , Tomorrow is another day. All the best.


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

Dear KP Members,
And I do mean "Dear." I did have the number strip on my machine, but years ago when I bathed my machine in the tub, that strip came off. 

I finished the first mitered part of the sweater (which might be a sleeve), but I'm struggling with the next part of the pattern. When I am able to even formulate a question, I'll be back.

Thank you all for your concern.
Jwanne


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Depending on the brand of your machine, you can still get the number strip. It must be difficult to follow patterns without it.
Let us know where you are; we might be able to suggest where.

Val


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

In lieu of a number strip, I number the plastic bars between the needles with a marking pen. Nail polish remover takes the markings right off. Depending on the pattern, I might even make a new zero needle. It works for me. The lack of a number strip, isn't what caused my trouble with the Bond. It was the lack of a brain!
Jwanne


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

In lieu of a number strip, I number the plastic bars between the needles with a marking pen. Nail polish remover takes the markings right off. Depending on the pattern, I might even make a new zero needle. It works for me. The lack of a number strip, isn't what caused my trouble with the Bond. It was the lack of a brain!
Jwanne


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

Dear Val,
I'm back with hat in hand, again begging for help.
I got as far as :
Put all needles 5L to 21R in hold. K 1 row.(K1R)
wrapping all the other needles as described (21L to 6L)
Now, 1 ndl (6L) was put into hold 
The next bit says "K1R COL." All the needles are in hold as far as I can tell. How can I "K1R"?
Hopefully awaiting your attention. Johanna AKA Jwanne, Joanne, etc.


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

jwanne said:


> Dear Val,
> I'm back with hat in hand, again begging for help.
> I got as far as :
> Put all needles 5L to 21R in hold. K 1 row.(K1R) *COR
> ...


Hi Joanne

See my notes inserted in your text first.

When you get down the the last needle, you put that last needle into hold and and knit one row. It's only one stitch but it still a row.

At this point you can see that you have wrapped (double yarn around each of the needles)

When bringing back needles into work, ONLY bring back the needles that you previously wrapped.

Best wishes
Val


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Irish maggie said:


> well i think i will try this on my bulky 260.
> i havent got a clue about short rowing ,so maybe i can just yell out :thumbup:


If you would like to try it, it's here 
http://www.junebugsplace.com/surprise.htm

Best wishes
Val


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

There is a video on utube showing this sweater with the short rows

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=YHwI5biOfNw&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DYHwI5biOfNw


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

chickkie said:


> There is a video on utube showing this sweater with the short rows
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=YHwI5biOfNw&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DYHwI5biOfNw


the link does not work? anyone else having problems :roll:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Works for me, I just tried it again


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

jwanne said:


> Vail,
> After the 1 row that took you to the right side of your stitches, do you only knit the 4 stitches that are still in hold and stop when you get past the first st in hold? Or do you go all the way across the sts that are in hold and leave that long length of yarn. I'm still stuck there.
> Jwanne


When you get past the first stitch in hold, you only have to go a few stitches more before returning to the left. Don't forget to do the automatic wrap (stitch in hold next to the working stitches) or do a manual wrap on the stitch next to the stitches in hold. (Go under the stitch in hold and over the rest.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I just made this jacket on my Bond


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

That's cute. Looks good. You got through the short rowing.


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

To the ladies on KP, especially Val,
I finished the Baby Surprise Jacket and one of the mitered pieces was completely wrong. Frogged the whole thing. Tried again and still cannot read that pattern.

Maybe I'm not supposed to make the Jacket. I feel disgusted and very depressed. Don't know what to knit next.

Jwanne


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Joanne
If it's only gone wrong at one of the mitered pieces, then you probably just missed something in the pattern at that point.

Give it a rest, do something else, and then when you feel better and if you feel like it try it again. I know you've spent a lot of time and emotional energy on it - I've laughed and cried with you at times.

Best wishes
Val


----------



## ValT (Aug 15, 2012)

I forgot to add ...
When someone falls of their horse, the best thing is to advise them to get back on.
Here are some ideas to inspire you (picked up from another post on here) http://www.needlesofsteel.org.uk/index.html

Val


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks, Val.
I appreciate your help and concern. You can't know how it has meant to me.
Joanne


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

jwanne said:


> Thanks, Val.
> I appreciate your help and concern. You can't know how it has meant to me.
> Joanne


And, you both probably don't realize how your back-and-forth has been helpful to the rest of us! Many thanks.


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

Dear KPers,
I made the "EZ Baby Surprise Jacket" again. Oh, yes, I was surprised. Instead of a jacket, what I've got is a lovely, royal blue diaper cover. Yes, it's got two mitered pieces on each side to pin it on and odd sort of turtle neck or strapless pieces that will come up to the baby's underarms.
It's clear to me that I still don't know when it should be COL or COR.
I haven't torn it apart yet, I'm trying to calm myself.
Jwanne


----------



## Stitchinfits (Jun 11, 2013)

Roxanne, I'd be interested in the Facebook group, but nothing turned up when I did a search for it. :-/ Is it by invitation only?

Tonja Hetrick
Stitchinfits


----------



## ksojerio (Aug 2, 2011)

Stitchinfits said:


> Roxanne, I'd be interested in the Facebook group, but nothing turned up when I did a search for it. :-/ Is it by invitation only?
> 
> Tonja Hetrick
> Stitchinfits


https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/groups/usmclub/
https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/groups/261939090525355/

Both of the above links are for Mkers using Bond machines.


----------



## Stitchinfits (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, ksojerio! I entered a search for every variation on the name of these machines and none of them turned up for a group... only outside web links. But then FB is often glitchy. I've joined both of these groups. 

Tonja


----------

